# Cutting Dexter's Nails



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

My old family dog was a nightmare when it came to cutting his nails. He would pee and poo and scream and bite if we got near his feet. We even used tranquilizers from the vet, but it didn't help. The only way we could get his nails cut was by having him put under anesthesia.

Dexter is turning out to be quite a handful when it comes to nail cutting. We made it a point to get him very comfortable with us touching his paws. From the day we brought him home, we would gently touch his feet and let him get used to it. We even reward him for letting us hold his feet.

The second we try to trim his nails, however, it's a different story. We've only successfully clipped his nails once in the two months we've had him (first did them 4 weeks after we got him, now we're trying again 4 weeks later), and we never cut too far or hurt him. Unless something happened before we got him, he has no reason to fear the clippers.

The second we try to position the clipper over a nail, he pulls his paw away and cries. We've tried a few methods of keeping him still, as recommended on a few Vet Tech sites... but that just makes him more upset. He bucks and screams, and it's just terrible for everyone. We try to load him on treats whenever he sits calmly, and try to keep his face occupied while we cut... but it's very very difficult. 

Does anyone have any tips or tricks to make it easier? And how much do they charge at like, Petco/smart for nail trimming? We're getting desperate


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Get a dremmel.  Is that a Boxer you have?


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking that might freak him out even more, but it's worth a shot.

We're actually not sure. He's got box-ish markings, but that's sort of where the similarities end. All we know is he's a goofy mix.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

A lot of dogs dont like clippers, because even if you don't cut their quick, it still hurts, it pinches the nail.

I second the grinder, or dremel idea.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## kristan (Oct 10, 2008)

The Dremel is like a gift from god! Ok, maybe not that great! My two would not let me get near them with clippers. With the dremel, they just lay on their back and chillax while I do nails.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think we're going to give a dremel a shot. 

That video was also quite helpful, I'm going to have my SO sit down and watch it too.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I second a dremel, especially a cordless one. I actually have 3, i keep one in my room, one at work (i sometimes bring my dog) and one that has a cord attached for when I forget to charge the battery! I LOVE it, anytime im sitting on the couch watching TV i have my cordless dremel in the cabnet right by the couch ill trim the dogs nails. I probably do it sometimes twice a week hardly taking any nail off but it keeps them so nice and smooth and all the dogs are okay with it. With Pandora and Cain as pups i would play with their feet every chance I could get and rub the paw and touch the nails, etc... it got them used to the idea that when im holding their feet im not hurting them at all.

Max would freak out for a bit, he hates clippers but the dogs are all fine with the dremel.


----------



## B-doggy (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm glad someone posted about this, because my dog really hates to have his nails clipped. It's a two person job, and as hard as I've tried to make it a positive experience, he just hates it.

Was the transition to using the dremel an easy one? Have you ever been worried you were going to cut the quick? And how often do most people normally use it? I'm really interested in trying this out since it seems like everyone has had such positive results with it.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgEwiH8CeUE


Curbside, you are my HERO!!!  I can't tell you the struggles I have had with my Chi since his first THREE experiences were horrifying. He was brutalized and he hasn't forgotten it. 

I am going to do this. I have always used a chipper "good" as my marker during all of his training. Do you think that will work? I will be doing the training alone and I don't know how else I would click and hold something to the paw.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I need to work on this with Barclay too. We've been working on it since he was a pup, but he still hates sitting still for any grooming. 

Kelliope, we use a marker word in place of a click, and I find either works, as long as you're consistent. I also do not have the coordination to hold treats, tools, a paw, and a clicker. I'm apparently a hand or two short


----------

